# St Barts Forums > St Barts Trip Reports Forum >  >  Trip Report Christmas 2016

## Dennis

and a wonderful time was had by all!

We left Austin way too early on Tuesday 12-21-16. A 5:55 AM flight meant a 3:30 AM wake up.

We flew ATX to ATL then down to SXM.

We opted to stay the night on SXM this trip so we could leave early on 12-23 to SBH and have a full day instead of arriving around 5:00 PM. Overall, it worked out great.

We landed SXM at 3:30 and were out the door of the airport by 4:15 PM. 

We were placed into a TAXI with a young guy who was headed to Marigot for the ferry. The traffic getting off the airport property was deadlocked. We crawled along so slowly until finally getting through the traffic circle. Wed break free of traffic for a few minutes only to round a curve and hit another slow jam. Basically, the whole island was pretty much a continuous traffic jam. The next day, our taxi driver to Grand Case Airport told us it was because of a school bus breaking down in Phillipsburg. Whatever.

We finally made it to the Grand Case Beach Club at 6:30.

Quick check-in and down to the bar for a much needed cocktail.

We walked to dinner at Le Pressoir where we had a fabulous dinner. Back to the room for a sound nights sleep.

The next morning, we got a good look at the property in daylight. Very beautiful property. Lovely location with a nice beach and pool area. This would be a good moderately priced stop if you wanted to add a few nights before flying to SBH.

We taxied to Grand Case Airport for our 9:30 flight on SBC. A small, easy to navigate airport.

Our flight was the same 10 minutes as the flight from SXM. A smooth landing and we were home.

We were warmly greeted by Rosita. We grabbed out car and followed Rosita to Villa Baleine. The departing guests were kind enough to allow us to stash our bags there until we checked in later that day.
We headed off to the new Le Barthelemy Hotel & Spa. We had a so-so daiquiri before heading to the Spa for treatments. Lisa enjoyed her Facial and I had a wonderful 90-minute massage.

We stayed for lunch, enjoying the great breeze and view. The hotel is beautiful. Very happy for them that what was once blight is now a top-notch location.

We headed to Marche for supplies and then met Rosita at the villa to check-in.

What a stunning property! The view is amazing. The villa has everything one would need for a relaxing stay. Its quiet, breezy and, most importantly, private!

A dip in the pool followed by cocktails and we were ready to head into town for our first nights dinner at Eddys. 

Always a great first night visit for us. Comfortable, low-key and good, simple food. Late in the meal, Eddy stopped by. Hes such a warm, wonderful person to talk to. We asked about his Dad and the report was good.

The next week was filled with great weather, wonderful breezes and a few, short scattered rain showers.

Our dining choices:
Lunches:
Le Bart.(Aux Amis?)
Sante Fe X2
Tamarin
Sand Bar
La Gloriette
La Plage
On the hood of our car along Grand Fond

Dinner:
Eddys
Mayas
Bonito
La Isoletta
Sante Fe
Le Esprit de Saline
Pool side at the villa overlooking the Russian Navy

Comments:
We loved, loved, loved the new Sante Fe. Not much has changed of course but David and his staff are really doing a fabulous job. After our second lunch there on Tuesday, we decided to go back for dinner that night. He had a young couple playing and singing pop and reggae music. Of course, Paul McCartney and Family popped in for dinner but didnt get up to perform. Bummer. Lisa thinks David is way hotter that Manu, all due respect.

The island was not very crowded, relatively speaking and compared to our last Christmas visit.  I asked several folks during our stay and Zika was the most common reason given followed by the U.S. election result. Make of that what you will but dont sully my post.

We visited Gouverneur, Flamand, St Jean and Grand cul-de-sac.

I think we are done with Grand cul-de-sac as a beach day. Just doesnt match up anymore.

A rarity: We spent a couple of days just hanging at the villa. Props to Rosita for creating such a perfect home away from home. Lisa says its the only villa weve been to that shed stay at again.

We thought Tamarin was beautiful but the food was so-so.

Le Esprit de Saline was really amazing buy NO ONE WAS THERE! 4 tables the whole night. Sad.

Never seen so many construction permits.

Bonita Xmas eve was amazing!

We had a amazing, relaxing time. Its been a few years since our lat visit and I think itll be a few more until our next.

We just dont view it as an every year destination. Too many other places to explore.

More comments as I remember them.

----------


## cec1

Good summary, Dennis . . . a trip that sounds like it was relaxing & refreshing to the spirit!  As for your indeterminate return . . . you're right -- so many other places to explore!  I eagerly look forward to hearing about them.  Happy New Year!

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Great report, thanks!!

We felt the same about Tamarin but thought the food there was better and more interesting than our lunch at Le Barthelemy

Did you ask any follow up questions about the election results causing a less crowded scene?

No beach visit at Saline!?!?

Where did you used to swim at GCdS?  All those boats in the water on the right side were always a turn off for me, and I've never done the other end at Guanahani.

----------


## andynap

Always loved our visits to Baleine in the old days. Nice report.

----------


## JEK

Nice report (finally) <sully off>  :thumb up:

----------


## amyb

Thoroughly enjoyed your report. Some terrific couples feel just as you do about La Baleine. It was our flrst villa experience and remains special and unforgettable.

Think I am putting facial on my to do list.  Thanks for the idea.

----------


## JEK

Back in the olden days I remember some great parties at La Baleine . . .


2237372461_b64e473039_b.jpg


2239192878_4326d64fe3_b.jpg

----------


## andynap

Also happy to hear that Grand Case Beach Club still nice. We spent many a vacation there. And Le Pressoir is top notch for sure.

----------


## Dennis

> Great report, thanks!!
> 
> We felt the same about Tamarin but thought the food there was better and more interesting than our lunch at Le Barthelemy
> 
> Did you ask any follow up questions about the election results causing a less crowded scene? Nope
> 
> No beach visit at Saline!?!? Nope. We had the Saline "experience" at the villa.
> 
> Where did you used to swim at GCdS? Gloriette. All those boats in the water on the right side were always a turn off for me, and I've never done the other end at Guanahani.



It's just not an interesting, welcoming beach with the seaweed, etc.

----------


## andynap

> Back in the olden days I remember some great parties at La Baleine . . .
> 
> 
> 2237372461_b64e473039_b.jpg
> 
> 
> 2239192878_4326d64fe3_b.jpg



Good old BillK- threw some great parties.

----------


## KevinS

I can identify 17 or so out of the 34.

----------


## JEK

> I can identify 17 or so out of the 34.



Some more answers!  https://www.sbhonline.com/forums/sho...l=1#post525536

----------


## andynap

> I can identify 17 or so out of the 34.



I have 30. Edit- 26 after looking at Tim's posts etc all.

----------


## marybeth

Nice report. Could use some pictures though... :cool: 

Would love to do the Xmas season but given our current family situation, its not possible.

----------


## JEK

> I have 30. Edit- 26 after looking at Tim's posts etc all.



M/M Day +2

----------


## cassidain

"The island was not very crowded, relatively speaking and compared to our last Christmas visit. I asked several folks during our stay and Zika was the most common reason given followed by the U.S. election result. Make of that what you will but don’t sully my post"

pull quote - "don't sully my post" ©

i've heard main us election influence was those being auditioned at trump tower unable to make it down to sbh . . . :cool:

----------


## kent1994

Thank you Dennis. Nice report.

----------


## tim

I'm happy that you and Lisa had a great trip!  We share your thoughts about La Baleine, our home away from home for a couple of weeks in February.

----------


## Rosita

"A rarity: We spent a couple of days just hanging at the villa. Props to Rosita for creating such a perfect home away from home. Lisa says it’s the only villa we’ve been to that she’d stay at again"

thank you so much Lisa and Dennis for your comments ...and from all of you too

----------


## LindaP

> It's just not an interesting, welcoming beach with the seaweed, etc.



Definitely agree, as a swimming beach ; but I rented a 4 person SUP in November with my kids; and once you get past the seaweed, it's clear; and we saw several sea turtles.

And BillK did know how to throw a great party.......and Baleine is a great spot!  :Wink:

----------


## GramChop

Nice report, Menace.  If you're so inclined, I would love to hear more about your Bonito experience.  I'm a fan and always have been.  I was there some time ago enjoying a glass of champagne with the sunset when my glass became dangerously close to empty.  I wasn't going to order another, but the waiter topped it off and said, "One should never watch the sun sink into the sea without champagne."  My bill arrived and there was only a charge for one glass of champagne.  It's the little things like this that can make or break a place for me.

----------


## Dennis

PITA:

Lisa & I think it has one of the best views on St Barts. We've always been happy with the food. It is one of the more expensive experiences on island so it's always hard to justify the "is it worth it" question. I would say we like to rotate between Bonito/L'Isola for our shake the euros out of your wallet night and this trip Bonito won.

When we arrived 15 minutes early for our 19:00 reservation, we were told that there was a 21:00 seating as it was Christmas Eve. No problem, we said.

I got a little pissed at the waiter for trying to rush into ordering before we finished our cocktail as we came early just for that purpose. 

We also met a wonderful couple that sat at the table next to us. It was their first trip to the island and they were falling head over heels!

----------


## Dennis

> Nice report. Could use some pictures though...



We took very few pictures this trip. If you saw my Facebook posts and the very difficult "where am I" posts, you've pretty much seen them.

----------


## GramChop

> PITA:
> 
> Lisa & I think it has one of the best views on St Barts. We've always been happy with the food. It is one of the more expensive experiences on island so it's always hard to justify the "is it worth it" question. I would say we like to rotate between Bonito/L'Isola for our shake the euros out of your wallet night and this trip Bonito won.
> 
> When we arrived 15 minutes early for our 19:00 reservation, we were told that there was a 21:00 seating as it was Christmas Eve. No problem, we said.
> 
> I got a little pissed at the waiter for trying to rush into ordering before we finished our cocktail as we came early just for that purpose. 
> 
> We also met a wonderful couple that sat at the table next to us. It was their first trip to the island and they were falling head over heels!



Thanks, Menace!

----------


## seasalt

Nice report.  Thank you for sharing.

----------


## Eve

> Also happy to hear that Grand Case Beach Club still nice. We spent many a vacation there. And Le Pressoir is top notch for sure.



it is nicer than ever.  Just redid the entire property. Total upgrade.

----------

